# Und hier beginnt unsere Überzeugung



## Menger

Hola colegas son unos textos sobre luminarias. 

Tipo texto de marketing, con muchas florituras. No sé muy bien cómo traducir esto.

Una idea que se me ocurre para este caso: *Y esa es nuestra gran baza,* pero lo del _Überzeugung beginnen_ me resulta misterioso*.*

Agradecería mucho si alguien se le ocurre otra solución.

Saludos y muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## Tonerl

_*Más contexto, por favor !!!*_


----------



## Menger

sí, llevas razón, perdona, con las prisas se me pasó, habla de iluminación de *oficinas*:

_Dort, wo sich Menschen versammeln, um ein gemeinsames Ziel zu erreichen, ist höchste Fokussierung gefragt. Und dass Licht die Konzentration maßgeblich fördert, ist längst kein Geheimnis mehr. *Hier beginnt unsere Überzeugung*: Mit Beleuchtungen, die nicht nur gut aussehen, sondern vor allem gut wirken_.

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

_*He aquí mi sugerencia:

Hier beginnt unsere Überzeugung*: *Mit Beleuchtungen, die nicht nur gut aussehen, sondern vor allem gut wirken.        

Y con eso, empiezan a convencernos:
Con una iluminación que no sólo se ve bien, sino que sobre todo tiene un efecto positivo*_


----------



## Menger

Gracias Tonerl
Pero lo que me despista es que son ellos los que se supone que tienen que convencer a los demás (con la calidad de sus productos), no al revés... 
Por eso me parece tan raro.


----------



## anahiseri

Sugiero:
Esta es la base de nuestra convicción: lámparas que no sólo tienen buen aspecto, sino que, lo que es más importante, producen buenos efectos.


----------



## Menger

Gracias a ti también anahiseri, sí podrían ir por ahí los tiros...


----------



## elroy

Sí, lo entiendo de esa manera: “de ahí viene nuestra convicción / de ahí viene lo que nos convence”

Tal vez se pueda traducir así: “de ahí que estemos convencidos de...”


----------

